# I have hung in there this long...



## stilltrying99 (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking for advice... We will be married 10 years in Sept. We have 2 children (7 & 4 years old). 3 1/2 years ago my husband had an affair- moved out to live with the other women- it lasted 5 months. We went through therapy... and finally he said good-bye to her and came home. He is a wonderful father, loves our kids and just enjoys being with them- completely devoted father. Doesn't miss an event. With me, he is a good friend. After the affair, he has become high strong, gets upset very easily, doesn't want to socialize, just wants to stay at home with the family. ITs wonderful that we wants to be home with us, but just going anywhere he complains. Our sex life is sex once now in 2 years. I feel he doesn't notice me, and I don't know what to do. I'm now the one feeling that I want the attention from any male figure outside the marriage. It just feels good to get a compliment from someone else. I worked so hard to save my family, how is it that I am the one thinking of saying goodbye. How do I fix my thoughts. I'd love to keep my family together. We are happy at home, hanging out. Should I want more?


----------

